
Why It's Time to Reinvent Blogging Comments - ttunguz
http://tomtunguz.com/a-letter-to-the-editor
======
ch
I think the author has an interesting proposal in his idea of "Letters to the
Author"; however, one thing lacking in such a scheme is that the "Letters to
the Editor" tend to come at the start of a publication, which itself can be
thought of as a fairly linear medium. Blogs (and websites in general) tend to
be non-linear in use, as hyper-linking disrupts any flow intended by authors.
So while the idea is sound the implementation isn't there yet for the web
based medium.

Perhaps starting off each post with a small "Letters to the Author" subsection
might satisfy the goal.

